
EZTV Introduces BitTorrent RSS Standard, With Magnets - davewiner
http://torrentfreak.com/eztv-introduces-bittorrent-rss-standard-with-magnets-110123/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
wybo
Hope this integrates with what the Pirate Bay founders are working on, as
discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2132482> (at least if
their "mysterious website" is still going to be based on torrents).

But in either case it seems a fortunate move towards much-needed
standardization of torrent RSSes :)

~~~
jackolas
I don't get why they weren't done just emulating podcasts, i.e. have an
enclosure and extra metadata...

This seems to be an easy problem.

~~~
davewiner
Apparently they do emulate podcasts.

Here's an example of one of their feeds.

[http://www.ezrss.it/search/index.php?simple&show_name=pb...](http://www.ezrss.it/search/index.php?simple&show_name=pbs&mode=rss)

Note that each item has an enclosure.

They have other data that doesn't fit into the existing elements of item, so
creating a namespace is exactly the right thing to do.

------
leppie
Why do people still insist on using DTD?

